# Rat Cages



## Saria (Aug 26, 2010)

What cages would you recommend for 2 rats other than the Royal Suite? I can't really afford to be spending £250 on a cage right now.


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't have rats, but I know people use these - Jenny rat cage.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

I have explorers...


----------



## Saria (Aug 26, 2010)

Petitepuppet said:


> I have explorers...


How much would that cost?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

i remember when the explorer cages cost £120 now they are fetching £200!!


----------



## Saria (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm thinking of getting the Furret Extra Large cage by ferplast, would this be okay?
I have a limit of about £200 for everything (not including the rats themselves) so can't really afford those cages right now.


----------



## RetroLemons (Nov 11, 2010)

I wouldnt recommend the Furet as its oo small for me in regards for rats. I know some people do, but not for me.

You can get the abode for roughly the same price as the furet and much bigger


----------



## Saria (Aug 26, 2010)

RetroLemons said:


> I wouldnt recommend the Furet as its oo small for me in regards for rats. I know some people do, but not for me.
> 
> You can get the abode for roughly the same price as the furet and much bigger


Could you possibly send me a link for this? I can't seem to find one


----------



## RetroLemons (Nov 11, 2010)

Here's one.

Another name is the Liberta rat cage. They can range in price, so its best to find the lowest.


----------



## Saria (Aug 26, 2010)

RetroLemons said:


> Here's one.
> 
> Another name is the Liberta rat cage. They can range in price, so its best to find the lowest.


Thank you


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I like the Jenny cage...it's light enough to carry around...but its sturdy and easy to furnish


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

Both my boys and girls are in a Jenny cage and I find them great they have loads of space. Have you had a look on ebay there is normally always one going cheap on there. :thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I dont know where you are.. (haven't looked but what about these.. xxx

Very LARGE small mammel cage Degu, Rat, Chinchilla! on eBay (end time 12-Dec-10 14:25:19 GMT)

Furplast Rat & Ferret Cage Furet Tower on eBay (end time 12-Dec-10 17:41:08 GMT)

Large rodent cage ferrets rats on eBay (end time 12-Dec-10 22:18:18 GMT)

EX DISPLAY EXTRA LARGE TALL CHINCHILLA RAT CAGE SA3221 on eBay (end time 13-Dec-10 15:13:51 GMT)

Chinchilla / Degu / Rat / Chipmunk / Bird Cage on eBay (end time 18-Dec-10 14:51:32 GMT)


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I have the Chi Chi 2 cage, which i bought from [email protected] for £110. It's a great cage, with great access and a nice deep tray. It's also exactly the same as the Freddy 2 Max cage.

Savic Chichi 2 Chinchilla, Rat, Degu, Ferret Cage | Net Pet Shop


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

that 3rd link to ebay,that cage is 3 miles from me.
i enquired about it for my gambian pouched rat but it don't come with any base trays!
plus its too big for where i wanted it to go.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

blade100 said:


> that 3rd link to ebay,that cage is 3 miles from me.
> i enquired about it for my gambian pouched rat but it don't come with any base trays!
> plus its too big for where i wanted it to go.


Bit of a con then I guess..


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

RetroLemons said:


> I wouldnt recommend the Furet as its oo small for me in regards for rats. I know some people do, but not for me.
> 
> You can get the abode for roughly the same price as the furet and much bigger


The Furet XL holds 9....the Abode holds 6....


----------



## RetroLemons (Nov 11, 2010)

spoiled_rat said:


> The Furet XL holds 9....the Abode holds 6....


Am i thinking of the wrong cage? 

Bugger I am, sorry! Go for that one (; I have the tower and I adore it


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Furet XL is half the Furet Tower and quite gigantic: Rat Cages : Ferplast Furet XL Cage Rat & Ferret Cage - Ferret / Rat - UK FREE DELIVERY : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

blade100 said:


> i remember when the explorer cages cost £120 now they are fetching £200!!


Really:scared:. I paid £120 for each of mine, glad I got them when I did and didnt wait...


----------



## Saria (Aug 26, 2010)

It's either going to be the Furet XL or the Chinchilla 22, assuming the wire grid at the bottom comes out. :thumbup:


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Saria said:


> It's either going to be the Furet XL or the Chinchilla 22, assuming the wire grid at the bottom comes out. :thumbup:


the wire grid does come out of the Chi Chi 2 cage.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

This is also a lovely cage for the price, has excellent access, same size as the Chi Chi 2, with an extra door too: Rat Cages : Ferplast Jenny KD NEW DESIGN Rat Cage FREE DELIVERY : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online

:thumbup:


----------



## Saria (Aug 26, 2010)

I think the Chinchilla 22 is different from the Chi Chi 2..


----------

